# Recommendations



## baksteen8168 (17/7/18)

*Short Version: *

Looking for recommendations regarding local juices that get close to Twisp's taste. 

*Long Version:
*
After quitting some time ago I recently started vaping again. decided to go the "cheaper" route and bought a Twisp CUE. Loved the simplicity of the device, but hate MTL hits. So I moved on to bigger and better things. The thing is that I really like the Twisp CUE's blueberry and vanilla flavors. But im not about to pay THAT for a small bottle of juice.

Anyone here able to point me in a direction where I can find something that tastes similar? 

(Also, I don't want to DIY... Been there, done that... My mixes never satisfied me and I'm not spending exorbitant amounts chasing "my" perfect mix again.  )

Thanks for the input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/7/18)

Thanks for the reply (via PM.)

Order placed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nitro (17/7/18)

When I first started i was only using Twisp e liquids then went immediately to Liqua. Nice substitute for fraction of the price and bigger bottle although it is not locally made. I pay R112 for 30ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (17/7/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks for the reply (via PM.)
> 
> Order placed


@baksteen8168 if you don't mind bud...would you kindly share what and from who you ordered. Also started off with twisp flavours that kept me away from the stinkies and next week also going DIY for the first time so your info might be very helpful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @baksteen8168 if you don't mind bud...would you kindly share what and from who you ordered. Also started off with twisp flavours that kept me away from the stinkies and next week also going DIY for the first time so your info might be very helpful


Hi Ruwaid.

According to the pm I got Vap3.co.za or "Vape Africa" has what I'm looking for. They aparently have a blueberry that's very close so I ordered that. Will post here on my opinions once I've had a chance to try it.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/18)

Nitro said:


> When I first started i was only using Twisp e liquids then went immediately to Liqua. Nice substitute for fraction of the price and bigger bottle although it is not locally made. I pay R112 for 30ml.


I remember Liqua from the old days. Not a pleasant juice at all.  Maybe that's changed after I stopped Vaping, but I'd rather not go that route again.

Thanks for the input though. Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hi Ruwaid.
> 
> According to the pm I got Vap3.co.za or "Vape Africa" has what I'm looking for. They aparently have a blueberry that's very close so I ordered that. Will post here on my opinions once I've had a chance to try it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Thank you at @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/18)

I can confirm that the above mentioned blueberry is very close to what I was looking for. Thanks again for the reccomedation.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbolt (20/7/18)

A bit late to the party, but Cheap Date - Berry Sexy is a Blueberry Juice that I really like. Not sure if its close to the flavour profile you're looking for, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/18)

Thanks @Humbolt


----------

